# "Поколение Google" не умеет думать и творить



## cybercop (8 Янв 2013)

*Известный британский исследователь Тревор Бейлис, изобретший автономное радио, считает роль всемирной сети в развитии подрастающего поколения фатальной.

Современные дети, которых 75-летний изобретатель назвал «поколением Google», теряют воображение и способность делать что-то своими руками. По мнению Бейлиса мозг ребенка может “умереть”, если интернет-зависимость достигнет определенных границ.

Изобретатель посоветовал современной молодежи почаще тренировать воображение, играть в развивающие игры и моделировать что-то при помощи конструктора, а не полагаться на информацию, полученную во всемирной сети.

Ученый опасается, что сложившаяся ситуация может привести к тому, что человечество может остаться без ученых и изобретателей, а это послужит причиной полной остановки прогресса.

Сейчас детвору интересуют только компьютерные игры или социальные сети. Дети не стремятся учиться, потому что любую информацию можно найти в интернете. А это лишает возможности мыслить. Это страшно, но, считает ученый, пока еще исправимо. *


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

Ну может быть изобретательность проявляется в ином свете?


----------



## Сашка (9 Янв 2013)

Поколение пепси, "гуглоэкспертов", насколько видно хотя бы по форумам - это чаще всего не дети, а вполне взрослые люди.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

*Сашка*, и?


----------



## Сашка (9 Янв 2013)

то есть это явление мало привязано к возрасту, имхо. и это не всегда плохо.


----------



## Drongo (9 Янв 2013)

Наверное нужно изначально не равнять под одну гребёнку всех, а ограничить круг. Есть лица, которые юзают инет ради комментов\быдлотроллизма\лайков\голосов вконтакте(я правда так и не знаю что эти голоса дают, т.к. нет учётки вконтакте) и прочей дребедени используемой в соц.сетях.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

ага...наблюдая людев маниакально добывающих лайки(новое слово?) и плюсики-голоса в соцсетях невольно чувствую какую то неприязнь что ли...когда видишь как никчемная дешевка в виде всех этих плюсов ровным счететом ничего не значащая для человеков становится заменой реальных ценностей и приоритетов,то вообще бесит...


----------



## Сашка (9 Янв 2013)

Ясен пень, что юзая гугл профессионалом в каких то вопросах не станешь, а искать что то менее важное - очень удобно. Согласен с тем, что гугл следует юзать не вместо мозга, а вместе с ним)).


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

cybercop написал(а):


> Сейчас детвору интересуют только компьютерные игры или социальные сети. Дети не стремятся учиться, потому что любую информацию можно найти в интернете. А это лишает возможности мыслить.


Может немного не по теме.
Эта беда началась в конце 80х начало 90х.У кого не спрашивал тогда ваши дети читают?А в ответ только и слышал нет.Я в свое время прочитал всего Майн Рида,Финимора Купера,Джека Лондона.Запоем читал было интересно про индейцев, приключения всякие. А сейчас кого не спросишь про этих писателей или не слышали даже или, а зачем читать я кино посмотрю лучше.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

книги умирают потому что не актуальны для нашего времени.


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

> книги умирают потому что не актуальны для нашего времени.


Кирилл ты не прав.У нас всегда была читающая страна.Посмотри в метро.Кто помоложе сидит плеер слушает,а кто постарше книгу читает.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

я имел ввиду не то что книги умирают как явление,я сам читал и много,очень высокая скорость чтения кстати,на двух языках.
просто литературное содержание не способно изъять реальную потребность человека из потенциальной.
Это породило спад читаемости,что повлекло к отторжению аудитории и смене моральных ценностей.
все сказанное имеется ввиду по отношению к современному обществу.


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

> просто литературное содержание не способно изъять реальную потребность человека из потенциальной.


А можно своими словами.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

это и так моими словами,без мусора из теории и понтов из практики.
вот вы кушаете?


----------



## shestale (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> вот вы кушаете?





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> изъять реальную потребность человека


в чем потребность то?...проглотил?


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> это и так моими словами,без мусора из теории и понтов из практики.
> вот вы кушаете?


Кирилл сам то понял что сказал.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

Это ваша потенциальная потребность.
А у меня есть еда.
Уже понимаете?


----------



## shestale (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Это ваша потенциальная потребность.


У меня разные потребности, так ты о какой?)))


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

Емае,Саня давай так.
У меня есть еда.
Фиг с ним-бургеры.
Ты кушаешь регулярно.
Это потенциальная потребность в моих бургерах.
Твоя потребность.
Мне надо выявить твои реальные потребности-такой бургер,какой ты пожелаешь,точнее ты будешь думать что ты его желаешь.
У меня есть три бургера,с тараканами въетнамскими,личинками столовыми и просто с сосиской.
Тот что ты съешь станет твоей реальной потребностью,моя задача-выявить твою реальную потребность.
Если очень-очень кратко и сжато то как то так.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 3 секунды_
А ну и соответственно изъяв инфу о твоих реальных потребностях я с вероятностью 90% пихну тебе нужный бургер.


----------



## shestale (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> просто литературное содержание не способно изъять реальную потребность человека из потенциальной.


Потребностей у человека вагон и маленькая тележка.
О какой потребности в данном предложении! ты пишешь?)))


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

> А ну и соответственно изъяв инфу о твоих реальных потребностях я с вероятностью 90% пихну тебе нужный бургер.


Да только не на всех это действует.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

я говорю о том,что раньше потребность в книгах была больше,потому что и наши реальные потребности ими же и покрывались.
потом появилось доступное тв,видео,новые технологии и обстоятельства сместившие наши потенциальные потребности и заменившие реальные.
Люди стали меньше читать,что породило еще более серьезные последствия....
Капец,как в первом классе!


----------



## shestale (9 Янв 2013)

Я люблю сесть в кресло, взять в одну руку книгу, в другую чашку кофе с коньяком...и чем ты мне заменишь мою потребность?


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

грум написал(а):


> Да только не на всех это действует.



Не стоит себе льстить,как бы мы не считали себя умными и продвинутыми ,но мы фактически живем в мире построенном на манипуляции сознанием.
Сколько бы мы не изучали эту тему,но все больше и больше удивляешься гениальности и сложности построения схем.
Конечно тот примитив что я описал будет действовать только в умелых руках,но поверьте то работает и движет мир.


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> Я люблю сесть в кресло, взять в одну руку книгу, в другую чашку кофе с коньяком...и чем ты мне заменишь мою потребность?


А.Что скажешь Кирилл?


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> Я люблю сесть в кресло, взять в одну руку книгу, в другую чашку кофе с коньяком...и чем ты мне заменишь мою потребность?



Комп сколько времени занимает?
Насколько доступнее стала жизнь вокруг?
Надо ли ныне тебе углубляться,погружаться с головой в фантазию книги и сознагия что бы представить себе англию?
Надо ли тебе представлять небывалые события из книг ,если можно позырить по экрану?
А сколько бы книг ты читал,живя жизнью двадцатилетней давности,когда многое только и прочесть можно было,никогда не увидив глазами?
Ответ:в разы больше.


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Надо ли тебе представлять небывалые события из книг ,если можно позырить по экрану?


Мой сын считает что не надо.А я считаю что надо.Потому-что я читал а потом зырил по экрану.И могу сказать что это земля и небо.В кино даже половины не бывает того что есть в книге.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

Это еще одна потребность.
Сын предпочитает смотреть по тем причинам,что я уже описывал.
Наши потребности въедаются в мозг в соответствии с временами.
Какое время,история,события таковы и потребности.


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Наши потребности въедаются в мозг в соответствии с временами.
> Какое время,история,события таковы и потребности.


Здесь ты наверно прав.Только я думаю что это от лени читать не хотят.Но согласись Кирилл если читать только объявления на подъезде,то вообще можно забыть родную речь.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

Ребята,я не говорю о том,что читать не нужно!
Я за книги-ничто не сравнится с уникальной способностью нашего мозга и сознания воспринимать краски и глубину Слова.
И только слово,переданное через визуальный канал имеет самое мощное и неповторимое влияние на наше сознание.
Это то.что не дает умереть книге.

Почему я начал дискуссию?
Ну это профессинальное и лично моя натура со стремлением к осознанию.
Это часто облегчает решение проблем в жизни,плюс очень интересные познания.

_Добавлено через 19 минут 58 секунд_
Ну и можно еще позануднячаю-на наш век просто не нашлось талантливого писателя,способного разбудить потребность в книге,а все прежние просто становятся изюминкой для гурманов.
Как древнее вино за сто штук или Бетховен.
Ни то не другое мне не понятно,но ведь вино делают и пьют,а музыка жива как никогда.
Просто все меняется.


----------



## грум (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Просто все меняется.


Могу тебя заверить Кирилл не все.Я как любил музыку Queen(хоть меркури и гомик)так и люблю.А Deep Purple,Pink Floyd,Scorpions и другие.По твоему раз появилась группа пающие трусы я должен изменится и слушать их.Все же меняется.Что-то здесь не так в твоей теории.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

Это не теория.
Вы можете в чем то не менятья,это да.
Но музыка меняется,времена меняются.
И хоть вы продолжаете слушать скорпионс(мне тоже нравится),большинство не будет слушать,другому поколению эта музыка уже не нужна.
И мы ценители этой музыки,можно сказать гурманы.
Вот и вся картина,так вот.


----------



## cybercop (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> книги умирают потому что не актуальны для нашего времени.


 Ну не знаю. Я любил и люблю читать!


----------



## Кирилл (9 Янв 2013)

cybercop написал(а):


> Ну не знаю. Я любил и люблю читать!


Правильно-вы.
А речь шла о других...


----------



## Drongo (9 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> наблюдая людев маниакально добывающих лайки(новое слово?)


Я сам не знаю толком что это значит, просто видел просьбу - _если видео зачётное, поставьте мне лайк_. Перевёл - like - мне нравится\отлично. 


грум написал(а):


> А сейчас кого не спросишь про этих писателей или не слышали даже или, а зачем читать я кино посмотрю лучше.


К моей знакомой приехала племянница, молодая девчёнка. Разговаривали как-то, ну и разговор коснулся фильмов\литературы, короче выяснилось что она не знает кто такой Штирлиц и фильма 17 мгновений весны вообще не видела. А когда речь зашла о фильме _Джон Картер_, она от него в восторге. Посоветовал ей почитать книгу вместо фильма, ответ прозаичен - а зачем, я уже фильм посмотрела... Фильм неплохо поставлен, не спорю, но слишком урезан по сюжету.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> книги умирают потому что не актуальны для нашего времени


Мне кажется сейчас любят больше аудиокниги, слушать на ходу, причём не всегда это связано с нежеланием читать. Слушая, ты можешь параллельно делать что-то ещё, хотя, на любителя. Мне бы с книжечкой завалиться на диван, перед сном почитать. Зашибись. )))


----------



## orderman (9 Янв 2013)

Drongo написал(а):


> Мне кажется сейчас любят больше аудиокниги, слушать на ходу, причём не всегда это связано с нежеланием читать. Слушая, ты можешь параллельно делать что-то ещё, хотя, на любителя. Мне бы с книжечкой завалиться на диван, перед сном почитать. Зашибись. )))


Я пробовал несколько раз послушать, ничего в голове не задерживается. В одно ухо влетело из другого вылетело. Только чтение оставляет содержимое книги в голове


----------



## cybercop (9 Янв 2013)

orderman написал(а):


> Я пробовал несколько раз послушать, ничего в голове не задерживается. В одно ухо влетело из другого вылетело. Только чтение оставляет содержимое книги в голове


Аналогично.
На самом деле расширился поток информации. Люди просто не успевают ее обрабатывать


----------



## Drongo (9 Янв 2013)

cybercop написал(а):


> На самом деле расширился поток информации. Люди просто не успевают ее обрабатывать


Дело не в потоке, а в восприятии. Скорость уже не имеет значения. Просто *olderman*'a наверное как и я относимся к не аудилистам. Ты просто не можешь мысленно сформировать услышанную картинку в сознании, удержать или представить описываемый образ, т.к. привык это делать как бы сам.

К примеру я для себя сравнивал аудиокнигу и чтение глазами. Скачал аудиоверсию и в текстовом варианте. Открыл аудио в плеере. Текстовую в *ICE Book Reader* (кстати очень классная читалка, рекомендую). Запустил одновременно прослушку и стал читать. Глазами читаю быстро, мне постоянно приходилось ждать пока авторская озвучка доходила до нужного места. Конечно, без пауз было бы быстрее, но пропала бы тональность и выразительность. Очень часто ловил себя на мысли, что авторский тон не всегда соответствует моему при чтении диалогов, передачи образов, чувств. Ощущается дискомфорт. Люди подразделяются на категории: визуалистов, аудиолисты и кинестик. Первым труднее даётся восприятие на слух, вторым наоборот, легче. К тому же читая глазами, ты можешь в нужно месте "снизить" скорость чтения, вдумываясь и перечитывая фразу, "замедлить" действие героя или наоборот, при азартном чтении увлекательного романа, читая запоем, мгновенно не теряя выразительности. При этом держишь глазами какой-то абзац целиком. Этого в аудиоверсии нет.


----------



## edde (9 Янв 2013)

Мм, встряну и я немножко, как любитель почитать.  Как-то никто не вспомнил наличие книжек в электронных форматах. И читать уже вполне комфортно на 4х- 5и дюймовых экранах и таскать в кармане целую библиотеку вполне себе удобно. Интересно есть ли статистика по укачиванию книжек. 

Ну а кино и интернет с контактами книги заменить не могут, книги в первую очередь тренируют наше воображение, и два человека прочитавших одну и ту-же книгу поймут её по разному, и то как вообразят себе героев и окружение, и пространство, и мотивацию поступков будет очень-очень разным. А в кино вы увидите только то, что вообразил себе режиссер, на что решили сделать акцент дяденьки из департамента пропаганды, и на что нашлось денег у продюсеров. Это я думаю с вашей фантазией не сравнится.


----------



## Sandor (9 Янв 2013)

Drongo написал(а):


> приходилось ждать пока авторская озвучка доходила до нужного места


Идеальный вариант - прочитать, потом прослушать. И, возможно, сравнить. Согласен, очень много зависит от актера, голос которого мы слышим.


----------



## Сашка (9 Янв 2013)

Sandor написал(а):


> Идеальный вариант - прочитать, потом прослушать.


слушать лучше когда свободны только уши


----------



## SNS-amigo (10 Янв 2013)

cybercop написал(а):


> Сейчас детвору интересуют только компьютерные игры или социальные сети. Дети не стремятся учиться, потому что любую информацию можно найти в интернете. А это лишает возможности мыслить.



Дети сейчас конкретно так. 

Если к ремню прибегать непедагогично, хотя и действенно, то отключить телевизор, Интернет и мобильные девайсины на время отдыха от учебы и подготовки к урокам. Потом пусть смотрят, говорят, переписываются, но тоже не до бесконечности. И так каждый день, кроме выходных. Отдых в каждой семье индивидуален.


----------



## cybercop (10 Янв 2013)

Вот для подобного "отключения" и существует Родительский контроль. Насколько я помню, на некоторых последних моделях ТВ тоже


----------



## Severnyj (10 Янв 2013)

cybercop написал(а):


> Вот для подобного "отключения" и существует Родительский контроль. Насколько я помню, на некоторых последних моделях ТВ тоже



Как говорится поздно пить Боржоми, когда почки отказали. У знакомых мне семей вот по моим наблюдениям, где хорошие честные семейные отношения с детьми - таких проблем нет. А там где родители купили ребенку компьютер, как игрушку, лишь бы отвязался да и в других подобных случаях с равнодушным отношением такие проблемы и имеются в наличии. Раньше надо было думать, а не лечить уже сформированного геймера, интернетчика и проч...


----------



## Сашка (10 Янв 2013)

Severnyj написал(а):


> как игрушку, лишь бы отвязался


это смотря какие игрушки. с Lineage II например очень сложно соскочить, без психиатра


----------



## Кирилл (10 Янв 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> Lineage II


не смог в нее рубануться.
а вот РВ реально всасывает-не слезал с нее пока не стало дико лагать из за траблы системы.
по сей день траблу не исправляю.
дык мне коню под сраку лет тридцаха скоро-а что про детей говорить тогда если на взрослых так влияет....
уже почти год вообще не во что не играю.


----------



## Сашка (10 Янв 2013)

WOT кстати тоже


----------



## грум (10 Янв 2013)

Severnyj написал(а):


> А там где родители купили ребенку компьютер, как игрушку


Алексей а для игр обычно и покупается компьютер.От этого не уйти.А вот как сделать так что-бы и другие интересы были у ребенка вот это задача.


----------



## Кирилл (10 Янв 2013)

и не у ребенка тоже.


----------



## Сашка (10 Янв 2013)

Признавайтесь, кто тут интернет-зависимый?


----------



## грум (10 Янв 2013)

> и не у ребенка тоже.


Кирилл вот взрослых я не встречал что-бы от компьютера не оттащить.


----------



## Кирилл (10 Янв 2013)

*грум*, а взрослый это начиная с какого возраста?...


----------



## Сашка (10 Янв 2013)

хз, но явно не с 21)))

ну че интернет-маньяки, никто колоться не хочет?


----------



## orderman (10 Янв 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> Признавайтесь, кто тут интернет-зависимый?


Признаюсь, я немного. Хотя если куда-то уезжаю, то в интернет практически не захожу. Так что не все потеряно, есть сила воли еще


----------



## shestale (10 Янв 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> а взрослый это начиная с какого возраста?...


За девочек говорить не буду, а мальчики..., это когда писать стоя начинают)))


----------



## грум (10 Янв 2013)

Взрослый это после 25 лет.Это я так считаю.


----------



## Сашка (10 Янв 2013)

грум написал(а):


> Взрослый это после 25


у меня еще 4 года детства в запасе значит


----------



## грум (10 Янв 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> у меня еще 4 года детства в запасе значит


Ага можешь пока в игрушки играть.


----------



## Сашка (10 Янв 2013)

orderman написал(а):


> Признаюсь, я немного


недавно на 5 дней остался без интернета. ломало.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 47 секунд_


грум написал(а):


> Ага можешь пока в игрушки играть


так я играю, а они со мной не хотят))) типо все взрослые :unknw:


----------



## Severnyj (10 Янв 2013)

Саш, когда дело до психиатра дошло - это уж точно тогда не без последствий. А я говорю о том, как не допустить, а не как лечить.


----------



## грум (10 Янв 2013)

> так я играю, а они со мной не хотят))) типо все взрослые


Тебе хоть как-то отвечают.А я приготовил задание по UVS вообще никто не ответил.Больше не пытаюсь.


----------



## Сашка (10 Янв 2013)

грум написал(а):


> .А я приготовил задание по UVS вообще никто не ответил.Больше не пытаюсь.


Сфера же сказала - обленились



Severnyj написал(а):


> Саш, когда дело до психиатра дошло - это уж точно тогда не без последствий. А я говорю о том, как не допустить, а не как лечить.


ну, чтоб не дошло до психиатров, значит если дите не понимает по хорошему, родителями нужно вовремя применить воспитательный агрегат. лучше солдатский 
и для профилактики тяжелых форм, и для лечения начальных стадий помогает говорят))) народное психотерапевтическое средство))


----------



## Кирилл (11 Янв 2013)

Согласен.
Сестра воспитывает дочь типа детей не трогаем,все на словах.
Это капец-маленькая стерва какая то.
Ну нет еще у нас такого общественного влияния на сознание,а на присказках что такое хорощо 
увы...более жесткая жизнь воспитает тогда за родителей.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 24 секунды_


грум написал(а):


> Взрослый это после 25 лет.Это я так считаю.



Я наверно зависим.
Играть бросил,этого нет.
А вот отвлечься помогает,как бы расслабляет что ли.
Но если конкретно некогда то конечно и не сижу в сети.


----------

